# emachineshop offers free CAD software



## thumper (Sep 11, 2005)

--FYI--
One of my knife groups was kicking this around as a way to build a new knife design while living in an apartment and not having access to a shop. Flashlight designers might also find it interesting.

News article about a machine shop that will cut one of a kind pieces from your CAD drawings:
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/13.09/fablab.html

Direct link:
http://www.emachineshop.com/


----------



## Jumpmaster (Sep 11, 2005)

thumper said:


> Direct link:
> http://www.emachineshop.com/



I've played with the emachineshop software and it's actually pretty easy to use. We're looking at using them to produce some new things and...if you get the prototype made out of plastic instead of aluminum, their prices aren't too bad. The neat thing is you can specify what you want your item made from in the software and once you're done creating the design, it will give you an estimate right then, in real time of what the cost would be.

Pretty neat...I've heard good things about them from others also. I have not placed any orders from them yet though.

JM-99


----------



## chevrofreak (Sep 12, 2005)

I've used it quite a bit, but never for designing a machined part


----------



## Rossitron (Sep 12, 2005)

<rant>
I really wish they had *proper* importing from other solid modeling programs.
Such as stereolithography or even DWG, rather than the semi-broken DXF fuction they have now.

But for the low, low price of $30-35 an *hour*, they link to consultants that will convert your models for you!

Great idea, great prices, great options, but poor software compatibility.
</rant>

Other free modeling software:
http://www.blender.org/
http://www.opencascade.org/
http://autoq3d.sourceforge.net/
http://k3d.sourceforge.net/
http://openfx.org/

Note: I haven't used any of the above. I use Rhino3.

-Ross


----------



## andrewwynn (Sep 13, 2005)

I have all my models for MM and the BAM! done in eMachineshop.. i guess i might be the guinea pig on this one as very shortly i'll be making an order for about 300 heat sinks for the BAM! project. 

Fortunately i found a CPF machinist who was able to make me a one-off so i could refine the design before ordering 300 copies.. but the prices are very decent and though there are a lot of limitatiions (strictly 3 axis machining... no angled drilling etc).. it's pretty powerful stuff and the instant price quoting is incredible.

The BAM! heatsink is a pretty special design.. consider that it holds the 3-way switch, 1 to 4 emitters.. the driver and will plug and play into a C or a D maglight... 

I will likely post the computer models as soon as i order them.. it's a pretty advanced concept and design. BAM stands for 'beat all mod'.. the drop-in for maglite that everybody's been waiting for. You can see the thread here

The software is very easy to use and is reasonably quick.. i have a couple extremely complicated parts designed and the prices are very reasonable.. The price file is updated often and when a software update comes down the pike you just press 'ok' and it' updates it.. it went from like version 1.18 to version 1.25 during the time i've been using it. I was completely unsure if the MiniMighty would be a hudson 'til eMachineShop came into the picture.. when i was able to model the parts and get live quotes for the first time only then was i able to project that it would be feasable. 

When i've had questions i get answers usually within 1 day and the program will automatically encapsulate the current design into the troubleshooting ticket.. all in all it's a great package deal. 

-awr


----------



## reefphilic (Sep 29, 2005)

Is/are there any free CAD software that are able to create .DWG file that are compatible with autoCAD?


----------



## PGP (Sep 29, 2005)

reefphilic said:


> Is/are there any free CAD software that are able to create .DWG file that are compatible with autoCAD?



You might check into intellicad.
http://simsystems.com/products/intellicad.htm
http://www.photoplotstore.com/pages/free_cad_software.html


----------



## mobile1 (Oct 2, 2005)

They are pretty alright. We first wanted to use them for my GatLight. However if you look around a machineshop can give you better prices, faster turn around and more options (emachineship is kind of limited). So the GatLight is now done not through emachineshop. But its simple and easy. However REALLY POOR IMPORT AND EXPORT functions. Its alright for prototyping but once you move beyond that you end up doing it all again in a good real CAD software package, also since you can't simulate how multiple parts fit together (huge drawback).


----------

